# Prewar Shelby Banana (The sub $10k Shelby Deluxe Bike)



## saladshooter (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, if you haven't already noticed, my favorite Prewar Shelby is of the banana tank variety. At least my favorite that I can actually find/afford. I can hardly stop staring at my own. But I'd also like to see the others out there.
I can't say that mine are 100% correct. But I'm trying..

So if you have a banana tank bike, let's see it!
@kreika
@scrubbinrims
@keith kodish
@cyclonecoaster.com 

Here are a couple of mine.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2017)

Notice all the seatposts are jacked up to Jesus? These frames are tiny!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Notice all the seatposts are jacked up to Jesus? These frames are tiny!




Please keep your observations of my tube length to yourself.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Please keep your observations of my tube length to yourself.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 24, 2017)

My 3,







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow!!! 
[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 24, 2017)

Skippy!


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 649754 View attachment 649755 View attachment 649756 View attachment 649757 View attachment 649758 View attachment 649759




Nice !!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 24, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Ok, if you haven't already noticed, my favorite Prewar Shelby is of the banana tank variety. At least my favorite that I can actually find/afford. I can hardly stop staring at my own. But I'd also like to see the others out there.
> I can't say that mine are 100% correct. But I'm trying..
> 
> So if you have a banana tank bike, let's see it!
> ...



Very nice pair.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Skippy!
> View attachment 649789



Chris,i met skippy at the invasion.  

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotta say, I like these WAY more than those gaudy longtank Airflows. Just sayin'


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Gotta say, I like these WAY more than those gaudy longtank Airflows. Just sayin'



I'm more partial to the long tanks myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> I'm more partial to the long tanks myself.
> 
> View attachment 650212



Someone had to spoil it


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Someone had to spoil it



Sorry.


----------



## dogdart (Jul 25, 2017)

this may have been an Airflo,  but I only have a banana tank to put on it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2017)

dogdart said:


> this may have been an Airflo,  but I only have a banana tank to put on it View attachment 650262



Are there headbadge holes?


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 25, 2017)

Shelby


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 25, 2017)

Springer Tom said:


> Shelby
> 
> View attachment 650263
> 
> View attachment 650264




Great bike Tom!

Thanks for posting!
Chad


----------



## dogdart (Jul 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Are there headbadge holes?



no
original paint is still visible


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 25, 2017)

I believe these were all posted by @cds2323 Thank you!


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 25, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 650412



Tim,that's an odd duck,model 24 with a tank.





Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 650412




No lower bar below tank? Cool, haven't seen that before.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's one I've only seen on this 1940 advertising postcard from Shelby. 
The Model 132 Special.


----------



## rickyd (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Stanley (Jul 26, 2017)

Shelby





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 27, 2017)

Little better pic of mine. Great riding bikes!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 27, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 651061
> Little better pic of mine. Great riding bikes!!!



These bikes are definitely the peak for Shelby's  design department. Everything that came afterwards was a garish mess.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> These bikes are definitely the peak for Shelby's  design department. Everything that came afterwards was a garish mess.




Watcha think of the Rex now Chris?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 27, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Watcha think of the Rex now Chris?



Wow I didn't even recognize it, amazing!  Looks like it found a good home.  Quite a transformation from the unloved heap that was shipped to me.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> I'm more partial to the long tanks myself.
> 
> View attachment 650212



Sweet!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 28, 2017)

I would like to pay $1 million dollars (dr evil) if somebody has a tank for mine!!!


----------



## Stanley (Aug 2, 2017)

Finally dug this one out. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Ok, if you haven't already noticed, my favorite Prewar Shelby is of the banana tank variety. At least my favorite that I can actually find/afford. I can hardly stop staring at my own. But I'd also like to see the others out there.
> I can't say that mine are 100% correct. But I'm trying..
> 
> So if you have a banana tank bike, let's see it!
> ...




Great collection!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 4, 2017)

I have a couple I keep hidden.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 4, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 655125 I have a couple I keep hidden.
> Chris




Chris

I'd love to see some pics of these outside! These are beautiful complete originals!

Thanks for the peek.
Chad


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Chris
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of these outside! These are beautiful complete originals!
> 
> ...




Hopefully, when we move into another house, my collection will be easier to access...right now, it's removing handlebars and pedals to get them up pull down attic stairs.
Not worth the trouble to arrange the tightly packed aisles to pull out a bike for pics...one gets ridden for a time (and rotated) and tomorrow it's the Speedline to a birthday party ride I'm going on and my daughters is ready.
Chris


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

I love this place. I didn't fully realize how many crazy cool old bikes were out there until I signed up here!!


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 6, 2017)

here's my Hiawatha...click link and scroll for more pictures...
https://flic.kr/p/dQbmKR


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 6, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> here's my Hiawatha...click link and scroll for more pictures...
> https://flic.kr/p/dQbmKR
> 
> View attachment 656003




That bike is Fanfrickentastic!! Love it!!
Chad


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 6, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> here's my Hiawatha...click link and scroll for more pictures...
> https://flic.kr/p/dQbmKR
> 
> View attachment 656003



Oh Damn!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 10, 2017)

Some catalog information I've accumulated. Most credit probably goes to @cds2323 again.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2018)

This bike was purchased at a Minn. farm auction in the late 70's for $15.....
Gamble Stores Eagle badged.  It is hanging in our LBS, and is the most original prewar bike I own.
All original everything....missing the Mouse tail light cover and correct trusses, which I am still looking for...(anyone?)(I do have the conduit/tank connector fitting)   _@bikehoarder & @saladshooter _ have seen this bike already, but wanted to share it with all Cabers...





















 .


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 20, 2018)

You asked for it!


----------



## JRE (Jun 20, 2018)

I had to sell my deluxe stainless Bannana tank and fenders /airflow about 10 years ago and now that I,m getting back into the hobby I want another. This thread is fueling my need for another lol.I need to find a Project


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 20, 2018)

Added another this week.


----------



## kreika (Jun 20, 2018)

Here’s the one I picked up awhile back. Seat redone done by @STRADALITE....awesomeness!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 20, 2018)

kreika said:


> Here’s the one I picked up awhile back. Seat redone done by @STRADALITE....awesomeness!
> View attachment 826716 View attachment 826717




Awesome bike Chris!


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 21, 2018)

JRE said:


> I had to sell my deluxe stainless Bannana tank and fenders /airflow about 10 years ago and now that I,m getting back into the hobby I want another. This thread is fueling my need for another lol.I need to find a Project




You better hurry, Chad's getting them all.


----------



## kreika (Jun 21, 2018)

Here’s my other one in its latest iteration and it couldn’t have happened with out Chad’s help. Thank you! The fenders really took it to the next deluxe level.  Still a work in progress....


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Added another this week.
> 
> View attachment 826712 View attachment 826713 View attachment 826714 View attachment 826715



Do you have those tanks made?  They are fantastic.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 23, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> I'm more partial to the long tanks myself.
> 
> View attachment 650212



now that's a banana.......


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 23, 2018)

bicycle ed said:


> now that's a banana.......



OOPS!  They did it again!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Ok, if you haven't already noticed, my favorite Prewar Shelby is of the banana tank variety. At least my favorite that I can actually find/afford. I can hardly stop staring at my own. But I'd also like to see the others out there.
> I can't say that mine are 100% correct. But I'm trying..
> 
> So if you have a banana tank bike, let's see it!
> ...




Those are beautiful bikes Chad , I understand how sometimes you just stare at them, I find myself staring at my bicycles also 
  Enjoy the Ride 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2018)

My crusty 37 (P) serial number,from Joe Rapoza a lot of years ago. 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (Jul 5, 2018)

Just picked this up yesterday and could use some help on what's correct on the bike and what needs to go to the for sale section. Thanks.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jul 5, 2018)

kreika said:


> View attachment 649962



Looks like a nice GP-15 as well!!!


----------



## Night cruiser (Jul 6, 2018)

A few pics of my newest pickup . 37 western flyer - Shelby - original paint


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow nice where did find that at


----------



## Night cruiser (Jul 6, 2018)

JRE said:


> Wow nice where did find that at






JRE said:


> Wow nice where did find that at




 Poped up Facebook - Some guy was asking if he should buy it in Kansas . About 15 minutes west of Kansas City.  I guess it was sitting in a barn -so the Next day I was on a road trip To pick , since he didn’t want to ship . Wasn’t bad about 8. 1/2 each way .


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice I've owned about 6 1936/ 37 Airflows the 40 I just bought from a friend and have allot to learn about what parts are correct for it.


----------



## JRE (Mar 1, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> You better hurry, Chad's getting them all.



Picked this up from a friend. Just need to swap out some parts for the correct ones. I've got a tank coming in the mail. Should be here Monday.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 2, 2019)

*Yes! We have NO bananas!*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## saladshooter (May 3, 2019)

@Krakatoa ????


----------



## Krakatoa (May 4, 2019)

'36 Western Flyer


----------



## JRE (May 4, 2019)

Just picked this western Flyer up recently of Craigslist. I'm the second owner. Put the ta k I got in it instead. Got the fork off getting straightened now.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 4, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Please keep your observations of my tube length to yourself.



okee dokee!!!


----------



## kreika (May 5, 2019)

I like both and I’m ok with that


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 5, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Please keep your observations of my tube length to yourself.




Women don't care about THAT.


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2019)

Super deluxe original


----------



## stezell (May 6, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Super deluxe original View attachment 992469



Love those fenders man!


----------



## redline1968 (May 6, 2019)

Thanks only set I’ve seen on this type of bike.. rides like a dream too


stezell said:


> Love those fenders man!


----------



## stezell (May 6, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks only set I’ve seen on this type of bike.. rides like a dream too



I PM'd you with a question. 
Thanks, Sean


----------



## JRE (May 16, 2019)

All back together. Just need to find the missing parts for it.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 19, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Please keep your observations of my tube length to yourself.



no wonder you can't stop staring at your own...


----------



## JRE (Oct 18, 2021)

My 36 I just bought back


----------



## rustyjones (Oct 19, 2021)

Western flyer badged...


----------



## JRE (Oct 23, 2021)

Stanley said:


> ShelbyView attachment 650801View attachment 650802
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Man I want a straw colored one bad.


----------



## Axlerod (Oct 23, 2021)

Someone’s brother in law owned a powder coating business but I still like mine. It is slowly coming together.


----------



## JRE (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice I'm looking for a tank for my current project.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 25, 2021)

One of my Shelby’s


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

Very happy to have found this at the OBC Fall Swap yesterday. 🙂  🙂  🙂


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Very happy to have found this at the OBC Fall Swap yesterday. 🙂  🙂  🙂 View attachment 1505760
> 
> View attachment 1505761
> 
> ...



You got it Brother! Totally Awesome man! Congrats!😎👍


----------



## JRE (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Very happy to have found this at the OBC Fall Swap yesterday. 🙂  🙂  🙂 View attachment 1505760
> 
> View attachment 1505761
> 
> ...



Nice I almost bought that one a while ago


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks guys! Totally stoked & can't stop staring at it while I visualize what it will look like when I have a chance to go through it. Planning to take it to my grave!😍🥰🤣


----------



## JRE (Oct 31, 2021)

Lol I told someone that recently about my black Shelby.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

Now that you have it back I'm sure you will! It is stunning! 😎  😎


----------



## JRE (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Now that you have it back I'm sure you will! It is stunning! 😎  😎



Thanks. Almost don't cleaning it up and putting some new tires on it. Waiting on 1 replacement tire that got damaged in shipping.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2021)

JRE said:


> Thanks. Almost don't cleaning it up and putting some new tires on it. Waiting on 1 replacement tire that got damaged in shipping.




I've been watching your thread about that bike and fully aware. 😂 I was heartbroken for you about that unfortunate incident and the delay for you to take it for a ride. Then I remembered anticipation and it's effect. 😉 Keep up the good work so I can live vicariously through your thread. I can't wait to go through mine.....


----------

